# Need ICD-9 code for Fetal Anomaly



## drufolo (Aug 18, 2010)

I need a ICD-9 Code for a (Fetal Anomaly) for the CPT code of 76811
Level II on a prenatal .
the only code that seems close is 653.73 (other fetal abnormality causing disproportion)
but it isn't for disproportion OR 655.83 (other known or suspected fetal abnormality,not elsewhere classified)


----------



## preserene (Aug 18, 2010)

76811 US for pregnant uterus- fetal maternal evaluation plus detailed fetal anatomical evaluation- meant for the evaluation of all fetuses - Normal and abnormal anatomy of the fetus. what specific anomaly you want to code from ICD -9. The fetal anomaly codes are from 710-759 ; 
not from 653x, which are for the disproportion(materno pelvic, or feto-pelvic Disproprtion which could obstruct the labor) between the mother and the fetus - (ie) between the maternal cause (like pelvis/soft parts/ presenting lie in the uterus) and the fetal cause(like big fetus-fetal macrosomia, hydrocephalus,hydrops fetalis, conjoined twins, tumors in the back of the fetus, myelocele etc), which can cause obstruction to labor and morbidity and mortality- meaning, those causes complicating the labor or delivery ; and better to be detected during pregnancy as early as 2nd trimester say from 14weeks onwards ( to be aware of so that treatment for mother and in utero fetus and the delivery modalities can be planned.)

 Is it the one you are trying to figure out?

Please see the documented report of the US and if any fetal anomaly detected in that 76811, try to correlate that anomaly and pick it up from the 710-759 series.

 Hope I make it clear to some extent!


----------



## MJ4ever (Aug 23, 2010)

If you are coding off the mother's chart, 600 series codes would be used for the fetal anomly.

If you are coding off the baby's chart, 700 series codes would be used for the fetal anomaly.

Since the mother is still pregnant, you would select 600 series codes for the baby's anomalies. Dx code depends on what they've found wrong with the baby.

Look at 655.xx and on from there. 

If you need further help, let me know what they've found with the baby, and maybe I can help you find the code.

Hope this helps,

Barbara


----------



## preserene (Aug 23, 2010)

Well , it can be placed there; but if the initiator could give a little more info about what anomaly she is focussing on, would help to code from this chapter; because  not all fetal anomalies and abnormalities are complicating pregnancy, labor or the delivery.
the initiators request was for the CPT 76811, meaning that time of pregnancy and the US during those early wks of second trimester.


----------

